# crosshair rallye lights ???



## Grabbit (Apr 27, 2001)

????





















???????? Where can you get these ???? I would trade an arm for a set, ok well not an arm but maybe a finger










[Modified by grabbit, 8:25 AM 12-3-2001]


----------



## HIDGolf (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: crosshair rallye lights ??? (grabbit)*

I could be wrong, but I thought I remember a thread about someone building those. Or maybe a company makes a insert that you install yourself.


----------



## VenomGTi (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: crosshair rallye lights ??? (HIDGolf)*

Aren't the lens smoked? they look great! However, I wouldn't be surprised if the "crosshair" were marked by tapes or a black marker...


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: crosshair rallye lights ??? (VenomGTi)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Aren't the lens smoked? they look great! However, I wouldn't be surprised if the "crosshair" were marked by tapes or a black marker...[HR][/HR]​Lens is NOT smoked, it is the effect of having crosshairs, and I would say that there are no crosshairs in the stock Rallye light!


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: crosshair rallye lights ??? (Cullen)*

http://albums.photopoint.com/j/ViewPhoto?u=967468&a=7573718&p=25834665&f=0 


[Modified by Cullen, 9:56 AM 12-7-2001]


----------



## 2035cc16v (May 18, 2000)

*Re: crosshair rallye lights ??? (Cullen)*

come on people cant you tell black trim tape when you see it??? 
It seems plainly obvious to me at least, that the black lines are outside the lens


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: crosshair rallye lights ??? (2035cc16v)*

quote:[HR][/HR]come on people cant you tell black trim tape when you see it??? 
It seems plainly obvious to me at least, that the black lines are outside the lens[HR][/HR]​I'm sorry but there isn't anything to put the tpae ON in the Rallye lights, Harold has some link where it shows how they do this.


----------



## 16v (Aug 4, 1999)

*Re: crosshair rallye lights ??? (Cullen)*

it doesn't appear that the projector was touched. I'm seeing the inside housing or maybe the back side of the glass tinted darker and a couple pieces of black plastic affixed to the hi beam bucket to form the cross hair.


----------



## Harold (Jul 31, 2000)

*Re: crosshair rallye lights ??? (16v)*

Try looking here http://wald.heim.at/urwald/540566/ralley1.htm 
For those of you that do not speak German and don't want to use Babelfish. I will do a really quick translation, so don't mind the bad grammar.








The removal of the headlight housing will not be explained. If you cannot do this you should not attempt to black-out their lights !!!
Once you have removed the light heat the housing with a hair dryer. Using a spatula or a knife ( a scapel for example) loosen the glue and remove the lens.
BE CAREFUL ! The glass is easily broken. Don't heat up the housing too much as this might result in a permanent deformation of the plastic ! The best place to start is at the bottom on the inside corner and work along the edge to the top. At the top , the additional edge is especially hard to do, careful, otherwise you might break it!
Do everything patiently!!! ( ie. Take your time )
The lenses can be easily cleaned in the dishwasher. But make sure to remove the remenants of the silicone with thinner/solvent because that crap is hard to remove from the dishwasher. Don't forget to polish afterwards (dumb joke deleted).
In front of the projector lens there is a ribbed plastic piece, tint it using a tail light spray . But only lightly !!! Otherwise the hi- beam will look too bright in comparason.
Then unscrew the hi- beam reflector. Also remove the adjusting screws, and a rubber piece. (Not sure what he is talking about ) Be careful the surface of the reflector is very sensitive !!!! Never touch it with anything. Any dust is best removed with pressurized air.

Then remove the cap over the bulb and the assembly (additionally bend up the back edge of the reflector) and paint with heat resistant black paint. ( Only paint the front of the cap). Allow the paint to dry thoroughly and "burn" with a hairdryer till you cannot smell it anymore. ( I used an exhaust paint from Racimax)

Also you must paint the outer edge of the hi- beam reflector, its not needed for the headlight. I used Sonax, it looks like shoe polish. This will not cover completely so a second coat is needed after the first one drys. Make sure that the paint does not run into the reflector area of the light !! Afterwards reinstall the assembley. Make sure to bend back the edge of the reflector to the way it was. Also reinstall the cap for the bulb.
Now remove everything out of the housing, pull out the contacts (I'm guessing the electrical connections ) and note their postions ! Also remove the adjustment screws. Warm up the metal rod and with a hit ( you can also use a nail ) from behind remove the white adjustment screw. There are two different sizes and also make sure to remember their postions ! Now using a paintbrush and a lot of thinner wash out the silver paint out of the housing. Finally, rinse with a silicone remove and dry thoroughly with compressed air. The best place to do this is outside with plenty of fresh air otherwise you will not be able to walk straight and have a big headache. ( He got high from the fumes)
When the housing no longer smells like thinner ( it could take days or a week) you can reinstall/ hammer in the adjustment screws, the wire connectors, hi- beam reflector and finally the lens can be glued in with black silicone ( like Sikaflex 227).On the outside edge you can put more silicone on it, makes the glass look darker.
Taking the projector lens, paint the lens holder like you did with the hi- beam assembly and cap. Loosen the four screws and remove the holding ring for the lens. This holding ring I " brunished" ( not sure ) because the paint would have scratched. I got the stuff from an electronics store. Careful with the lens when removing it so you don't break/scratch the lens !!
That is about it. I have thought about the cross hair on the high beam but out of what could I make it ?
It is important to let everything dry thoroughly so no film/haze develops. When gluing every couple of hours remember to use compressed air ion the lights. It is also possible that the lights will still get hazy. It is not because of an improper seal but the moisture left over from the paint and will dissappear. There is still the possiblility that the glue still outgasses and puts a film on the reflector. My first set of headlights are already 1.5 years old and nothing seems to have changed from when I blacked them. I have also tried to tint the edges of the glass, but the tint spray is very runny and ran under the glue area. Man that was a pain in the azz to get everything clean.

Enjoy !


----------



## Grabbit (Apr 27, 2001)

*Re: crosshair rallye lights ??? (Harold)*

thanks for the info!!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: crosshair rallye lights ??? (grabbit)*

quote:[HR][/HR]thanks for the info!!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







[HR][/HR]​Thats what we are here for, and this forum is for


----------



## corradokyd (Jun 4, 1999)

*Re: crosshair rallye lights ??? (Cullen)*

only if the corrado forum could be the same.


----------



## Grabbit (Apr 27, 2001)

*Re: crosshair rallye lights ??? (Cullen)*

now if I could only afford rallye lights














http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: crosshair rallye lights ??? (grabbit)*

No crosshairs in OEM Rallye's
See:


----------



## mk2jettagli16v (Aug 28, 2000)

*Re: crosshair rallye lights ??? (grabbit)*

I made mine, basically just as Harold described.
http://photos.yahoo.com/bc/mkjetta16v/vwp?.dir=/My+Photos&.dnm=dsc00509.jpg&.srch&.view=t&.hires=t


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: crosshair rallye lights ??? (mk2jettagli16v)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I made mine, basically just as Harold described.
http://photos.yahoo.com/bc/mkjetta16v/vwp?.dir=/My+Photos&.dnm=dsc00509.jpg&.srch&.view=t&.hires=t [HR][/HR]​ http://us.f1.yahoofs.com/users/7c7d7ccb/bc/My+Photos/dsc00450.jpg?bcupGG8AEjHeQeF1


----------



## lucaq (Dec 19, 2000)

*Re: crosshair rallye lights ??? (mk2jettagli16v)*

What kind of wiper is that on your car mk2jettagli16v? Mercedes maybe? I have the motor for the center-stop mono wiper, but i have never seen a mk2 with a wiper like that. My little GLI aspires to be more like yours...Jetta rollmodel if you will.









[Modified by lucaq, 3:16 AM 12-13-2001]


[Modified by lucaq, 3:16 AM 12-13-2001]


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: crosshair rallye lights ??? (lucaq)*

quote:[HR][/HR]What kind of wiper is that on your car mk2jettagli16v? Mercedes maybe? I have the motor for the center-stop mono wiper, but i have never seen a mk2 with a wiper like that. My little GLI aspires to be more like yours...Jetta rollmodel if you will.








[Modified by lucaq, 3:16 AM 12-13-2001]

[Modified by lucaq, 3:16 AM 12-13-2001][HR][/HR]​ http://us.f1.yahoofs.com/users/7c7d7ccb/bc/My+Photos/dsc00509.jpg?bceleG8Ay7GDmv3k 
Is it not SWG?








http://www.swgmotorsport.com/asps/ShowDetails.asp?id=13 
Then there is also a Fiat wiper that is popular in Holland...


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: crosshair rallye lights ??? (Cullen)*

This is the one I was refering to:


----------



## lucaq (Dec 19, 2000)

*Re: crosshair rallye lights ??? (Cullen)*

quote:[HR][/HR] Is it not SWG?







http://www.swgmotorsport.com/asps/ShowDetails.asp?id=13 
Then there is also a Fiat wiper that is popular in Holland...
[HR][/HR]​Hum, i would like to get that, i wonder if i have to bend my wiperblade straight? That is what i was going to do on my current wiper to get it to look right (it would look stupid mounted in the middle with a bend in it). What size works/looks best on JII 17" or 18"? Could you get me a Fiat wiper Cullen? Will it fit the splines w/o mod? (i have the newer, biger splines)


----------



## LangsamKafer (Jul 17, 2001)

*Re: crosshair rallye lights ??? (Cullen)*

quote:[HR][/HR]No crosshairs in OEM Rallye's
See:







[HR][/HR]​Yes, no crosshairs... and very little lens either!!


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: crosshair rallye lights ??? (lucaq)*

quote:[HR][/HR] 
Could you get me a Fiat wiper Cullen? Will it fit the splines w/o mod? (i have the newer, biger splines)[HR][/HR]​Are you refering to the one in THIS thread or the one you can find in my signature under VW STUFF??
The REAR one I am selling is a "plug-n-play" ready to go.


----------



## lucaq (Dec 19, 2000)

*Re: crosshair rallye lights ??? (Cullen)*

quote:[HR][/HR] 
Are you refering to the one in THIS thread or the one you can find in my signature under VW STUFF??
The REAR one I am selling is a "plug-n-play" ready to go.[HR][/HR]​Um, i have a Jetta, so i can't use a rear wiper (and i filled the rear wiper hole on my sisters golf with bondo and welding so it wont work their either). So i am asking about the front wiper that is in this thread.


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: crosshair rallye lights ??? (lucaq)*

quote:[HR][/HR] 
Are you refering to the one in THIS thread or the one you can find in my signature under VW STUFF??
The REAR one I am selling is a "plug-n-play" ready to go.
Um, i have a Jetta, so i can't use a rear wiper (and i filled the rear wiper hole on my sisters golf with bondo and welding so it wont work their either). So i am asking about the front wiper that is in this thread.[HR][/HR]​
Sorry ok so you're curious about the front wiper.


----------



## lucaq (Dec 19, 2000)

*Re: crosshair rallye lights ??? (Cullen)*

quote:[HR][/HR] Sorry ok so you're curious about the front wiper.[HR][/HR]​yesirie


----------



## fahrfrumlosin (Sep 15, 2000)

*Re: crosshair rallye lights ??? (grabbit)*

I've managed to remove the projector lense, how does the reflector come off??


----------



## corradokyd (Jun 4, 1999)

*Re: crosshair rallye lights ??? (Cullen)*

gdfhfdfgh


[Modified by corradokyd, 2:07 AM 1-10-2002]


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: crosshair rallye lights ??? (lucaq)*

quote:[HR][/HR] Sorry ok so you're curious about the front wiper.
yesirie[HR][/HR]​Sorry I'm lost are you the one mailing me about it?







?


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: crosshair rallye lights ??? (fahrfrumlosin)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I've managed to remove the projector lense, how does the reflector come off??[HR][/HR]​What part exactly do you wanna take off?


----------



## fahrfrumlosin (Sep 15, 2000)

*Re: crosshair rallye lights ??? (Cullen)*

I want to remove the reflector area after the projector itself to get inside to paint that area black in order to ISOLATE the projector beam.
If you have AIM, please feel free to IM me with this.


----------



## Harold (Jul 31, 2000)

*Re: crosshair rallye lights ??? (fahrfrumlosin)*

Fahrfrumlosin, have you read my translation on this thread ? It should answer your question.


----------

